# Right there, above the eggs



## Dave Colangelo (Aug 11, 2016)

a little box came from B&H toady...


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 11, 2016)

A bunch of opened boxes of film?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2016)

Yeah?  And?  Looks like any other 'fridge to me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 11, 2016)

Looks like a wife yelling to me


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 11, 2016)

When I knew nothing at all about photography I always thought photographers where a little weird,turns out I was right.


----------



## cgw (Aug 12, 2016)

No beer to help stabilize temperature??? So sad...


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 12, 2016)

DarkShadow said:


> When I knew nothing at all about photography I always thought photographers where a little weird,turns out I was right.



Insanity does not run in those in our craft.

It moves in permanently, like Alan Harper.


----------



## Designer (Aug 12, 2016)

Who needs that many eggs?


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Aug 12, 2016)

cgw said:


> No beer to help stabilize temperature??? So sad...



Its just out of the frame... 

For some reason I found this picture really amusing when I took it. 

Dave


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 12, 2016)

Designer said:


> Who needs that many eggs?



To go with all that BACON!!!!!!!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 12, 2016)

we should start a "post a photo of your film in your fridge" thread.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 12, 2016)

Designer said:


> Who needs that many eggs?



The eggs are for making albumen prints.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 12, 2016)

SoulfulRecover said:


> we should start a "post a photo of your film in your fridge" thread.



Rats. All of mine is in the freezer.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 13, 2016)

Only if I can get this to fit in my fridge.....


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Aug 15, 2016)

480sparky said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > we should start a "post a photo of your film in your fridge" thread.
> ...



fridge/freezer. close enough.


----------

